# Dump insert opinions



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

i read everything about dump inserts on here but was looking for opions from guys that had run Vboxes and went to dump inserts. I run electric Snoway Vboxes on 2500 Chevrolet trucks but am considering buying a new 3500 and going to a stainless dump insert for more capacity. Perhaps it really would not be worth the switch. I know about the weight limit on a pickup but a 3500 should be able to carry 2-2.5 yards versus 1.5 for the Vbox.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the aluminum truckcraft insert and I can carry 2 tons or rock salt easy in my 04 2500HD. So if you are going with a 1 ton I see no problem at all.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

i think I read that you use your insert in the summer also. My setup would be more for dedicated salt spreading. If you were doing just salting would you stick with a insert or get a Vbox?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

This applies to some extent. I have always run V boxes, all Smiths, Series 2, one switch & go. For this season I bought an International CDL truck with an undergate & hire a supposely experienced salt truck driver....it was a complete disaster. Guy was a moron, wouldnt drive with the body tipped up (which is needed to fill the trough, etc). I ended up letting him go in December & going back to doing the ALL the salting myself with my 3500, with a 3 yd V box. What Im getting at is it is more complicated to control the dump insert & spreader, I HOPE your employee is smarter than the guy I hired.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

LOL. Yeah for a supposesedly simple job it is amazing how many people are inept at running equipment. I would be salting with this rig 99 percent of the time. I have to say using the Vbox is simple but you know how it is. There is always another way that MIGHT be better.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Italiano67;1276260 said:


> i think I read that you use your insert in the summer also. My setup would be more for dedicated salt spreading. If you were doing just salting would you stick with a insert or get a Vbox?


I would still stick with the insert. It only takes myself and another guy about 20 minutes to loosen the 2 bolts holding it to the bed of the truck and sliding it out if I did not want to use it in the summer time. You can hold more salt then a conventional v box. The load is distributed equally in the bed of the truck and the center of gravity is lower also, so you have less sway in to the truck when loaded. And the best part is you dont lose any visibility out the back window of the truck. IMO I would only go with a v box if the truck was a dedicated salt truck and was looking to hold 4 to 5 yards in it. But for a 2500 to 3500 truck I like the insert more.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the weight of an insert/spreader and V box would be comparable as long as you're comparing the same material. The enhanced visibility would be enough alone for me to go with the insert and the additional cap. is only icing on the cake. If I can find one to fit the insert on my truck I would buy one in a heartbeat over a v box


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you find it annoying to have to stop and raise the box to keep feeding the auger? How is the stability of the truckcraft in the raised position? is the aluminum showing signs of corrosion and is the frame steel or the same material as the box?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Italiano67;1276474 said:


> Do you find it annoying to have to stop and raise the box to keep feeding the auger? How is the stability of the truckcraft in the raised position? is the aluminum showing signs of corrosion and is the frame steel or the same material as the box?


It raises pretty fast with a full load of salt. I think it takes about 18 seconds to get it completely raised. But I never have to raise it all the way to get product to slide to the back of the auger. I usually raise it up halfway in a large 2 acre lot and salt that way to keep a constant flow to the auger. When it is raised you will want to amp up the spreader rpms to throw the salt farther since the spinner is closer to the ground in the raised position. It took me a couple of tons of material to get the right settings and the right speed to drive at.I have used straight salt and clearlane and there is no signs of corrosion and they both spread great. I spray it down with wd40 a few times during season and I just take aluminum wheel cleaner and shine it up at the end of the season and it looks brand new. The frame is built out of aluminum also and you will have no problem salting the lot with it up as long as you dont drive like an idiot. I just took off the tailgate salter today. Took me about 3 minutes by myself to get it off and on its dollie.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Some thoughts on some research bewteen the insert brands. I know that Swenson and Myer have two scissor cylinders and Dumperdogg and most other brands have a single cylinder. However the 2 cylinder models state a 45 second cycle time and the single around 25. 45 seems awful slow but would probably be more stable than one. The Truckcraft has the single telescoping cylinder which has an 18 second cycle which is nice and lower clearance. One question on that cylinder is why have the small end of the cylinder on the bottom where the weight has all the pressure on it. i have seem the same on some monroe big dump bodies and have known of that being a weak spot. Doesnt it make sense to have the bigger stronger end on the pivot point? More to think about.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

on two of my biiger truck the clyinder is like that, most of my others dump they are the other way.. i do not notice any difference in the dump, i would like to know the reason too


----------

